# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  COVID-19 Workouts

## Honkey_Kong

So I've said before, that I've been using ruck sacks and full ammo cans to try to get as much of a workout as I can during this epidemic. What have you guys been doing?

I don't mean you guys that have home gyms. I mean the guys that have to improvise.

----------


## Windex

Resistance bands go pretty far given they are only $10-25 for a set.

I'm not sure if public parks are open in your area but if so you can do pull ups, chin ups, and dips on monkey bars. I'd recommend going at off times when it's empty so you don't look creepy.

----------

